
Top-Secret Security Clearance Is a Ticket to Lots of Job Offers - gamechangr
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/09/jobs/topsecret-security-clearance-is-a-ticket-to-lots-of-job-offers.html
======
Scipio_Afri
APRIL 9, 2006. Can mods put a year in the title?

------
toomuchtodo
Job board solely for those with a clearance already:
[https://www.clearancejobs.com/](https://www.clearancejobs.com/)

------
femto
A direct consequence/cost of widespread over-classification?

------
bunfunton
"The process is particularly intrusive at the top-secret level, with
investigators examining an applicant's personal relationships, former
employers, financial history and lifestyle."

You know this is really crap and it's the governments fault.

One, people don't want a government agent digging into every area of their
lives looking for hints of marijuana smoke or evil immoral dealings.

Two, and more significantly, when you apply for these clearances you have to
sign release forms for your medical data including mental health records. As a
result, people who work or want to work in these fields are afraid to seek
mental health treatment, or are afraid to be honest with their mental health
providers because saying the wrong thing might result in the professional
making a little harmless note, which will be released to government
investigators, which will destroy your livelihood in that sector of work.

I understand the need for the government to strictly check their people, but
the scope of check needed really prevents lots of good people from going
through the process.

I think it's a shame.

~~~
akkat
Is there a way to go to a phycologist on the condition that all of the notes
and recommendations are kept secret and after all of the treatment the records
are destroyed? There would still be an issue if the agents directly ask the
applicant if they were at a phycologist, but it would prevent the agents from
seeing everything.

